# The other way to get to heaven.



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

I was just thinking that there is one more way to get to heaven. You don't have to follow Jesus Christ after all. You can actually do it on your own. It's not something that I would want to try, but it is the other way. All you have to do is be perfect. As long as you don't commit one single sin your whole life, you should be ok. 

I haven't met a single person walking this earth who met the criteria yet. And to me it sounds overwhelming to try to be perfect, especially knowing myself and how often I fail. The only person who was perfect while walking this earth was Jesus Christ. Why not accept what he did for you on the cross and know that you will go to heaven? Sure is a lot simpler.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

If there was, I would not care. I like following Jesus' way. So, hard way, easy way, or whatever way, Jesus' is the way I choose and the way I am following and will go. He will lead me.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> If there was, I would not care. I like following Jesus' way. So, hard way, easy way, or whatever way, Jesus' is the way I choose and the way I am following and will go. He will lead me.


Amen DRD. What my post is really saying is that there is no other way because there is nobody who is perfect except God. I just said it in a round-about way. lol. Yes, Jesus is the way. Amen. :smile:


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Even if someone was to never sin, they still have the sin nature that was passed down through man. Jesus was not from man, but God. Thus he did not have the sin nature as we do since we got it from Adam. So, even if I could be perfect, I would still not make it because of my sin nature. Plus God clearly stated that Jesus is the way, the truth and the life and no one goes to the father except through Him.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

So do infants who die go to heaven?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

KeeperTX said:


> So do infants who die go to heaven?


Absolutely.

Read Mathew 19:14


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Read Mathew 19:14


I was asking about babies.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

KeeperTX said:


> I was asking about babies.


A baby is a child.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

KeeperTX said:


> So do infants who die go to heaven?


*Blessing of the Children.*

13 Then children were brought to him that he might lay his hands on them and pray. The disciples rebuked them, 14 but Jesus said, â€œLet the children come to me, and do not prevent them; for the kingdom of heaven belongs to such as these.â€ 15 After he placed his hands on them, he went away.

All children go to heaven, born and unborn.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

a babe has not reached an age so that he can understand what CHRIST done for him on the cross. same with a mentally challenged person.
He says that he is the way and no one shall enter the kingdom of heaven except through him.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

trout250 said:


> a babe has not reached an age so that he can understand what CHRIST done for him on the cross. same with a mentally challenged person.
> He says that he is the way and no one shall enter the kingdom of heaven except through him.


Amen!!!


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

atcfisherman said:


> Amen!!!


X2


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I have 4 sil's and 4 bil's that are converted Orthodox Jews 4 of them live and have married Israli Jews my wife is Baptist and born again emersed in the water of the Lamb.
These people my friends seem to think works gets you to heaven.It is a shouting match when my wife is on the phone with any of them simply sharing the Gospel.The other 4 siblings and Wife's parents live in New Jersey.I love them all, but glad there is distance.Been a very interesting marriage 20 plus years.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

bubbas kenner said:


> I have 4 sil's and 4 bil's that are converted Orthodox Jews 4 of them live and have married Israli Jews my wife is Baptist and born again emersed in the water of the Lamb.
> These people my friends seem to think works gets you to heaven.It is a shouting match when my wife is on the phone with any of them simply sharing the Gospel.The other 4 siblings and Wife's parents live in New Jersey.I love them all, but glad there is distance.Been a very interesting marriage 20 plus years.


LOL. Yes there are many different beliefs that man has come up with. My 10 yr old daughter was telling me yesterday that her christian friend from school told her that when we get to heaven, God is going to give us a test to see how much we know about the bible. That will determine if we get to go in or not.


----------

